# Moebius SKIPJACK sub - Quick in-box preview....



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I don't think Moebius likes me. Really. First, I get their Flying Sub kit. Beautiful. Large, but beautifully done. Next comes the Seaview(s). OK, I _think_ I have a console table I can use to display it. What's next - the Jupiter II? Damn, I may have to buy a coffee table *just* for that one. 

And now they release 1 /72nd scale Skipjack class Submarine.

I need a bigger bookshelf. Hell, I may need a bigger workbench.

But man, will this look cool when it's finished.

Here's a quick in-box preview of the kit (not a test shot, the kits are in the US and getting shipped out soon).

Even the box is big - 


I'll warn you, like a paper map of yore, you will have a hard time putting all the parts back in once you open and fondle them - 


Basic hull parts break down into four parts along logical break lines - Bow/stern & upper/lower - 


The locator pins for the hull halves, as well as the fore/aft connection area look solid - 


This was a concern of mine with some other larger scale sub kits in the past. Combined with the thicker plastic used here, I think Moebius has engineered a well fitting kit that will be quite solid - 


Note that the above hull parts (as well as the sail below) are not attached to any sprue. There *are* some remnants of the sprue attachment points for you to clean up, but I didn't see any scarring of the parts.

Sail is a two piece affair (and quite large) - 


Rest of the periscope parts, the dive planes, screw, and some hatches are on separate sprues - 


Moebius even includes some clear parts for the deadlights, as well as some nice etched parts for the intake/outlet vents on the lower side of the hull - 


More continued on next post - 

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Continuing on.........

Details are fantastic. I think we all have this idea that subs are these smooth, featureless shapes - and thanks to the models Irwin Allen used - they were. But the real things have hatches and vents and intake and grills and they are all here - 






Mast and screw details are nice - 




Remember the early Moebius kits and their kinda-not-really-good-"instructions"? Yeah, they've fixed that. Really nice illustrations here - 


Ditto the nicely researched painting guide and decals - 

By the way, you get numbers and names for all the Skipjack subs. And a couple of pedestals to mount the finished model on.

Like I said, it's big. But bigger *is* better, right?



On a side note, I've been looking forward to this kit since I heard about it earlier this year. Love the classic "submarine" shape/vibe of this particular model. Thanks to "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea", this design is kinda "the" shape of submarines..... (Somewhat surprisingly, these designs, though dating from the late 50's, served well into the 80's - the era of "The Hunt for Red October" Los Angeles class.) Ironically, this kit is actually bigger and more detailed than the "Polidor" filming miniature from "Voyage" that I was able to see at Profiles in History before a recent auction. And due to it's simplicity, this kit might actually be the elusive "weekend build" that I've been looking for for a few years. Unless, of course, I overdo it on the paint details.......

Bravo to Frank and Dave at Moebius for going with this unusual choice. And congrats/thanks to Dave Merriman and his team for all the research and effort. This kit builder is grateful.

Gene


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks terrific :thumbsup:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for a very well done review. This looks to be an awesome kit to build. I wanted to get one, and want it even more now. Thanks again!!

Model on !! :wave:

Dave


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a 1/69 scale Disney Nautilus kit arriving next Wednesday...so I will be building these two behemoths side by side.
I won't claim all the credit because I'm sure Dave Merriman was thinking the same thing, but I suggested to Frank that he include the markings for the other subs, especially the Scorpion, which is the version I want to build--one of the most famous and chilling naval disasters ever. It is just THRILLING to see a nuclear sub model in this scale, and such a classic subject. Avast!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I want!!!! Unfortunatly I aint got the room.
and oh the kit bashing possibilties!!!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

In the span of about 30 minutes, while I was still in my jammies and enjoying my morning cup 'o tea, I managed to get some gluing done.

The instructions recommend that you glue the hull halves together as front/back assemblies, not top/bottom. 



Yep, it's big......





No issues thus far. And none really expected......

Gene


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GKvfx said:


> In the span of about 30 minutes, while I was still in my jammies and enjoying my morning cup 'o tea, I managed to get some gluing done.
> 
> Gene


Gene, face it, you're an addict! If I were to attempt to work on a model first thing in the morning? Gees, I'd probably lose a thumb, an eye and a foot!!!!

Good review. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This thing looks like great "instant gratification."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Just consider the possibilities . . .


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got mine halfway built too...photographs cannot properly get across the sheer size of this thing...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

But I'll try...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/8013420372/in/photostream


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

WW it iz i biggun!!! nice guys...1:72 scale skipjack is a pretty cool piece:thumbsup:

...an Irwin Allen production...that would lend nicely to the poster boat:thumbsup:

so uh, what's the price point on her???


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

jbond said:


> But I'll try...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/8013420372/in/photostream


Yeah, I see you're so _lazy_ you haven't finished it! :lol:

HAL9001-


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Beautiful! I can't wait to get my hands on mine!

- Leelan


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

A little more progress:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157631598317646/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

bond, jbond, that's pretty dang cool looking! Not knowing much about subs, will she have markings of any type? I stretched out a tape rule and 40 inches is *HUGE*!! I've got a 1:72 Gato I think is 52 ihces. 

:thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes, I just haven't put the decals on yet--I'm going to make her the Scorpion. I have to put on all the masts and paint the mottle effect on some, do the decals, paint the different shades for the sonar domes and buoys and a few other details and do some aging but I don't anticipate more than a couple of days' more work. And it IS huge. I'll get a photo in sunlight when I'm finished. Then I have to start the Disney Nautilus that will sit next to it...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, I thought about it and went back and looked at your first post and saw the decal guide on the instructions you showed. Duh, sorry!

Can't wait to see finished pics in the sun light.

Nautilus huh? What kit is this and how long/scale? I look forward to this. _Love_ the Nautilus!!

HAL9001-


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's the Nautilus kit:

http://nautilusdrydocks.com/Brodeen31.html

It's 1/69 scale, close enough to 1/72.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I'm still priming mine. There are two large seamlines on the model. One running fore/aft, the other around the circumference where the front/rear halves mate. Neither is onerous on their own, they just have to be sanded without creating a flat spot. I'll post some photos in a bit.....

Gene


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It was 104 degrees out here today...not the greatest model-building weather!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job Jbond.

I was hoping to see one built as a static. :thumbsup: I plane on two both for rc conversion, one as is the other will be a concept bash I have in mind.

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

jbond said:


> It was 104 degrees out here today...not the greatest model-building weather!


But the paint dries quick!

Gene


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I was thinking (uh oh) and surprised Moebius didn't make this kit in 1:128 same as the Seaview. In the movie *Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea*, didn't they send a *Skipjack* after the Seaview to sink her? It's been a looong time sence I've see this movie, so I may be wrong, but if I'm correct, that would have made this kit a really good companion to the Seaview. Others may disagree. I really don't have much interest in this kit so it doesn't really matter to me one way or another. Just a thought.

I automatically assumed they chose 1:72 because of the other sub kits out in this scale.

Any thoughts?

HAL9001-


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> I was thinking (uh oh) and surprised Moebius didn't make this kit in 1:128 same as the Seaview.
> 
> HAL9001-


I think the short answer is that a 1/128 Skipjack is just kinda' small. Oh it's not a bad size for a small, static display. It would be just under 24" long with a maximum beam of slightly less than 3". Skipjacks were small submarines to start with (unlike the Seaview, which was ,theoretically, very large).

But at 1/128 scale, the RC market all but dissappears. It's just too small for most RC gear. And it's an odd scale for most static ship modelers.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> ..... In the movie *Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea*, didn't they send a *Skipjack* after the Seaview to sink her? .......


They did. And for some reason, the sub was christened "Polidor". Google it and you will see images of the prop.

As to the size, well, ironically the Moebius kit is actually LARGER than the studio scale Polidor. Not by much, but it is a rarity that a commercial kit approaches the size of a studio model.

And what Zike said is also true - the larger scale/size of the Skipjack opens up the the market to the RC crowd. And anytime you can sell a product to multiple audiences...... well, that's a good thing.

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> ...And what Zike said is also true - the larger scale/size of the Skipjack opens up the the market to the RC crowd...


David Merriman mastered the kit and he is big into R/C sub drive systems. Coincidence?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice sub,but what interest me even more is your big king size Discovery kit from 2001 A Space Odyssey.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Go to Federation Models for that one...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Can anyone answer why the Skipjack? Why not the Nautilus (the real one)? I'd love to see a large scale boomer too, but I know DM isn't into those.
And Leelan, how's your Nautilus coming along?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

btbrush said:


> Can anyone answer why the Skipjack? Why not the Nautilus (the real one)? I'd love to see a large scale boomer too, but I know DM isn't into those.
> And Leelan, how's your Nautilus coming along?




Why Skipjack? That's easy, since Dave designed the kit, it's a personal favorite. We get the benefit of his personal indulgence. Now all we need is a Boomer fan for a missile boat.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been my experience that we model kit designers just do what we're asked to do. If that's changed then I'm gonna clear off my drafting table and start on a Serenity.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

btbrush said:


> It's been my experience that we model kit designers just do what we're asked to do. If that's changed then I'm gonna clear off my drafting table and start on a Serenity.


I'll second that!

HAL9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

(...looking for shotglass and salt) Third ! :freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

More you can do with a Skipjack. There were more than one of the sub. Wasn't the Nautilus a one-off? At 252 feet long the Skipjack is relatively small for a sub. The Nautilus is 320 feet long; considerably larger. In 1/72 scale it would be 53 inches long


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd also LOVE to see a kit of the Nautilus. It's a surprisingly ignored boat considering it's history.

But one also has to consider the relative ease of tooling a Skipjack. The Skipjack hull is basically an elongated teardrop with engraved surface detail. While I don't want to overstate things, it's a comparatively simple lathe job...like turning a bowling pin. All of the other shapes are simple (one prop, simple control surfaces, etc).

The same can't be said of the Nautilus. While it's a simpler design (from a model building standpoint) than WWII boats, you can see that it would involve much more tooling for that hull shape and details.

But I do have hope. I'd love to get a Nautilus and would be easier to tool than Revell's big 1/72 boats. But without that combat history, I don't know if anybody would chance it (I sure hope so). One thing is for sure, a big Nautilus would cost more to manufacture than a big Skipjack. I'd pay for one.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> More you can do with a Skipjack. There were more than one of the sub. Wasn't the Nautilus a one-off? At 252 feet long the Skipjack is relatively small for a sub. The Nautilus is 320 feet long; considerably larger. In 1/72 scale it would be 53 inches long


I think RG 1:72 Gato is about 52", isn't it? I've got one but it's been a while sence I've looked at it and just can't recall. But I do remember it's *HUGE!*

HAL9001-


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Almost done with my quick and dirty build--the masts are just dryfitted.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157631598317646/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yep, pictures in the sun as promised! Looks really good jbond. The weathering adds a lot of interest.

A+:thumbsup:

Now, if we can just get *GKvfx* to finish his....

HAL9001-


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Gene will shame me. I'm going to put a coat of semi gloss on it--right now the weathering looks too much like plain dirt. Now on to the Nautilus...


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> More you can do with a Skipjack. There were more than one of the sub. Wasn't the Nautilus a one-off? At 252 feet long the Skipjack is relatively small for a sub. The Nautilus is 320 feet long; considerably larger. In 1/72 scale it would be 53 inches long


If the Skipjack sells well, with enough prodding I'm sure Moebius will consider it. I would love to see a 1/72 NAUTILUS. love the Skipjack!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

It's late. Primer drying. Nighty nite.........



Gene


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GKvfx said:


> It's late. Primer drying. Nighty nite.........
> 
> Gene



Sleep is for the weak! And mostly over rated....

HAL9001-


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

When I see the picture of the separate bow and sterns sections, I'm reminded that the GEORGE WASHINGTON (the first missile boat) was made by taking a Skipjack hull and adding 130 foot section to the middle.

Of course, there's a lot more to the conversion than just stretching the hull but it looks like a good place to start.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

jbond said:


> Gene will shame me. I'm going to put a coat of semi gloss on it--right now the weathering looks too much like plain dirt. Now on to the Nautilus...


Actually, for a quick build, I think that looks great. I'm still dealing with a seam issue (see below).



Argonaut said:


> If the Skipjack sells well, with enough prodding I'm sure Moebius will consider it. I would love to see a 1/72 NAUTILUS. love the Skipjack!


Me too! Remember this kit was designed to appeal the RC Sub crowd as well. So, if the Skipjack does well, AND the combined audience wants a Nautilus, then we might get lucky.......



zike said:


> When I see the picture of the separate bow and sterns sections, I'm reminded that the GEORGE WASHINGTON (the first missile boat) was made by taking a Skipjack hull and adding 130 foot section to the middle.
> 
> Of course, there's a lot more to the conversion than just stretching the hull but it looks like a good place to start.


At this scale that would make the model over 5' long. This one, at 3.5' makes handling tricky. Maybe Paulbo will do a conversion set (ducks for cover).......

Last night's photo was a little deceptive. I actually took that over a week ago as I was beginning the primer effort.

Anything involving sections of a tube are tricky because you want a good finish and want to avoid a visible flat spot.

As well engineered as this kit was, there was a slight bit of distortion in the cross section. Really, I don't know how it could be avoided. Moebius has stringers and formers in there to keep a circular cross section, but with anything that size that is divided in half lengthwise, there will be some distortion. And honestly, having built (but not finished) both the large scale Kilo class and Seawolf class subs, this is the best engineered modern sub kit I've seen. Unfortunately, with a tubular body (for the most part) that is also seamless (for the most part), seams will show up. You can't disguise things with weathering as much on these subs......

I figured it would be easier to handle the seam running the length of the model if I were to have the hull in two halves at first. The first step was to just sand the seam lightly to see if there were any gaps or low spots. I put down some spot putty in the obvious places (one slight sinkhole) and a couple of places that were scarred when I trimmed the sprue attachment points (my fault on that one) and sanded that down. Nothing more than 400 grit was needed. Then I threw a light coat of Tamiya primer on that to check to see if more was needed. I didn't spray the entire sub, just the seam area - 



At this point, it's kinda like shampoo - lather, rinse, repeat.

I threw down some high build primer on the seam at one point since the Tamiya stuff was so thin, it was showing the differences in the surface materials - the putty and the plastic, and it was hard to tell if, under a thicker coat of paint, I had gotten the contour I wanted -










At that point, a few more tiny areas popped up - 









Anyways, that being done, I decided to glue the fore/aft sections together. I probably rushed it, and some kicker might still have been on one of the halves from a seam repair when I dinged the front half, because as I glued them together, I had a slight gap in one place. You can't really see it, but I could feel it - one side was slightly higher than the other.

At this size, and with the sanding required, it requires a fair amount of countertop space and a large sink - 


















Thankfully, I have a very understanding (and imaginary) wife.......

Right now, the longitudinal seam has been puttied, sanded, and puttied again. Tonight/tomorrow AM, I should be able to get that sanded down and some high build primer applied. Once that has built up, I can knock it back smooth with some 600 grit wet/dry and get it ready for the color coats.......

Gene


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Coming along nicely!:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Gene, wouldn't it be more fun to play with your sub in the tub? The sink's a little small isn't it? 

HAL9001-


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

For those of us that plan to RC the sub, the only problem I see is being able to glue the bottom and top halves while the kit is together so the hull lines up. I think I'll put it together with tape and then use the weld glue to get the hull tacked. Then take it apart and finish the gluing.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> For those of us that plan to RC the sub, the only problem I see is being able to glue the bottom and top halves while the kit is together so the hull lines up. I think I'll put it together with tape and then use the weld glue to get the hull tacked. Then take it apart and finish the gluing.


Hmmm..... I think you will find it's simpler than that. From what I gather from your post, you want to make it able to split apart top/bottom along its complete length, right?

If that is the case, all you will need to do is make sure the surface you are gluing the parts on is flat/smooth. Any distortion is going to be caused by the shape of the parts themselves. The joints/connections are tight with very little play. I think you are going to have to use screws to secure the top/bottom halves to be able to open it up anyways, right?

Gene


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

I have the Gato and this one is on the list. Been trying to figure out how to display them. Never was a big fan of ships on stands but unless you do a dry dock scene you have to do some surgery. With this kit since the lower hull is separate that might make this one a little more possible. However, you loose half the kit you paid for.

So, any other ideas for display?


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

*Skipjack instructions etc.*

I noticed a number of folks were considering R/C for this model. Before you folks go gluing stuff together ----- Mr. Merriman and I have now finished the first part of our instruction manual on converting the model to R/C.

You can download it HERE

The detail work on this model was done by Mr. Merriman and is, without doubt, the most accurate Skipjack out there, even surpassing his 1:96 GRP model.

I've sailed both models and they are both very fast and maneuverable. You'll love this boat. 

There are several additions to the Sub-driver, namely the SAS Snorkel system, a shock-absorber, and details to the equipment tray.

To view the model kit and accessories for R/C go here.

Note also - The Fittings Kit contains metal parts like the props, but you'll like the Torpedo Nest Foundation, which allows you to fit up to SIX launchers in the bow. These torpedoes will travel up to 60 feet.


----------



## bludden (Jun 6, 2001)

Hey I decided to log on Hobbytalk for the first time in 4 years to talk about this kit!

I was lucky enough to get a test shot and have been working on the boat off and on all summer.

The posts concerning the way the hull sections meet is dead on - I had only the normal issues getting the top and bottom parts to fit seamlessly, but where the fore and aft parts meet is a MAJOR challenge. David has posted elsewhere that you may need to treat the rear (IIRC) parts with some hot water and pull out the sides to make the fit better. I didn't know this - and I make at least 8 attempts to putty sand and prime this join, each time thinking I did a pretty good job until I got some primer on it. Finally I had to leave it and resign myself to the fact that it was not going to win any contests, or I'd never get it done. If any of you can offer more advice on this issue please chime in!

Other thoughts:

The parts fit of the masts, the sail, and the planes/rudder halves are great - the sail in particular goes together really, really well.

My decals silvered despite going on over a well glossed surface. Once laid down they quickly became impossible to move. I'd suggest a drop of liquid detergent in your decal water. The white is quite opaque which is great. Solvaset did not appear to have any effect at all on my decals.

I wish they could have provided decals for the camoflauge on the masts, those black green splotches are not as easy to apply via airbrush as I thought they'd be.

The propeller assembly is one of the most fun pairs of parts I've ever glued together.

I have yet to find any documentation concerning orange "survival pods" or whatever they were called. It would be great to see more about where nonskid was painted on the topside and sailplanes (if done at all). It's all about perception, but as a former submariner nonskid=good, no nonskid= splash.

The way the masts attach to the sail is workable but not optimal. I understand they wanted full masts in the kit but that was nixed to budget issues (R/C guys get get operating ones I understand). The masts themselves appear a bit soft in detail but look to be pretty accurate which I would expect given the designer. There is not a lot of great documentation out there on the different masts (understandable I guess), at least not that I can find, but if there was, redoing the masts with more detail would be a good way to wow out the kit a little.

The model is definitely for a 1960s era boat as the WLR9 dome is not present and the 5 blade prop is the only option (there are probably other changes but as a sonar guy I was able to catch these two;-).

I know that I have a few quibbles with the kit but really, other than the fore and aft hull join it's been a lot of fun to work on and an insanely impressive subject. Dave has expressed his disdain for SSBNs and boats shaped like sewer pipes but gee whiz it would be great to see a 598 or 616 class missile boat in this or 1/96 scale.....


----------

